# Science of Fear



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Fear is a biological response that mankind has been living with since the dawn of time, although the things we fear have greatly changed. It is one of the most primal feelings we develop as humans. Science believes it developed as an aspect of our survival instinct, helping them thrive in spite of roaming predators.

It’s all in the brain​The famous “fight or flight” response is instinctive and it determines a human’s course of action when faced with a threat — fighting it or escaping it. Contrary to what you might think, this response is not only triggered by fear or negative emotions. Excitement and happiness can stimulate the brain in just the same way. So, why do we respond to fear and a surge of joy differently if the brain process is the same?

https://www.daily-stuff.com/science-of-fear/


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Maybe something else in the brain is lighting up along with that main response. There has to be something telling the brain that we're experiencing joy.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Interesting subject to ponder......

Both are natural and sometimes sudden responses, 
and can be very pervasive, effecting us in a wide range of ways.

But I agree with Marci, they seem to also have significant differences.

Interesting too, that they are both very strong; I've felt terrible tears from grief,
and at other moments in life, I have cried with Joy, just as many tears.
Either one, can be uncontrollable, and are both physical and emotional and deep/thorough,
through our being.


----------



## Chet (Apr 16, 2021)

*"So, why do we respond to fear and a surge of joy differently if the brain process is the same?"*

Just because it's on the internet, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> Just because it's on the internet, it doesn't make it true.


I think Abraham Lincoln said that. Or was it Aristotle?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

But, seriously (and I hate being serious...) when interesting subjects like this are raised I always wish I was back in a classroom discussing it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Interesting subject to ponder......
> 
> Both are natural and sometimes sudden responses,
> and can be very pervasive, effecting us in a wide range of ways.
> ...


The process is the same but the hormones are different. For fear, the brain secretes more adrenaline, but for joy it secretes more dopamine.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

just because someone says "just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true" doesn't make it a lie all the time either.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> just because someone says "just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true" doesn't make it a lie all the time either.


And that's why critical thinking must be taught in school.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

SetWave said:


> And that's why critical thinking must be taught in school.


when you look at all the things the brain is responsible for i wouldn't be surprised if it registers in the same area but there has to be some other spot lighting up directing it to the fear path or the joy path...the fork in the road i guess.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> when you look at all the things the brain is responsible for i wouldn't be surprised if it registers in the same area but there has to be some other spot lighting up directing it to the fear path or the joy path...the fork in the road i guess.


What we know about the brain would fill a thimble.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

yes the brain is a very mysterious thing. very fascinating.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 16, 2021)

I got to see my brain after an MRI. Looked pretty much how you'd expect a brain to look.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I got to see my brain after an MRI. Looked pretty much how you'd expect a brain to look.


Yes, but the advantage is that now you have proof positive that you have one!  I don't even have that.   

Tony


----------



## Chet (Apr 16, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I got to see my brain after an MRI. Looked pretty much how you'd expect a brain to look.


Looking at someone else's brain would not bother me, but looking at my own would creep me out.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> Looking at someone else's brain would not bother me, but looking at my own would creep me out.


My brain was surprisingly unremarkable.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> Looking at someone else's brain would not bother me, but looking at my own would creep me out.


It would "creep me out" to finally know for sure that I don't have one.   

Shine a flashlight ("torch", for our British and Canadian friends) in one ear and clearly see it in the other, giving the phrase "I saw the light" a very different and much less hopeful meaning.

Tony


----------

